# Text ersetzen wenn...



## Katharsis Freak (23. Juni 2008)

Ich suche einen linuxbefehl mit den ich sagen kann: wenn in der datei /home/user/xyz.txt die zeite ABC ist bitte durch DEF ersetzen. habs mit cat probiert. geht leider nicht.


----------



## Katharsis Freak (25. Juni 2008)

schieb.....


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. Juni 2008)

Hier duerfte sed Dein Freund sein.


----------

